# Rope Lights



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi all,

Just found a website that carries high quality 150' spools of rope lights starting at $55 for white and $68 for colored. This is absolutely the best price I've ever found for such a large bulk spool. So for those of us that need to light pathways etc... 1000 Bulbs


----------



## mysticwitch (Apr 9, 2007)

Awesome---thanx


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

cool thanks for posting


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Sweet! I was actually going to be needed some of these soon.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks for posting...i was just thinking of roping off a large section of my yard and this is great!


----------

